# Good Detective Books



## Kilna (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, am new to the forum but I've been on here before under a different username....Lanex.

Anyway, to the subject in hand. A got into James Patterson abit ago and have absolutely fallen in love with his books. The way he involves you into the characters life and everything make the books readable.

But now am after some new authors. 

Yesterday a loaned a book out from the local library, Broken Angels by Richard Montanari, and the beginning has drawn me in and I absolutely love it already.

So basically, am wondering if you guys could possibly name me some good books, or authors, that a should look into.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 3, 2008)

Kilna, here are some of my favorite authors of mysteries:

Harlan Coben (Try the Myron Bolitar series or 'Tell No One')
Dennis Lehane (The Kenzie series)
Ace Atkins (The Nick Travers series)
Robert Parker (The Sunny Randall series)

if you want to go old school, try The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler

Happy reading!

TJ


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

Michael Connelly (The Harry Bosch series)
Jeffrey Deaver (The Lincoln Rhyme series)


Can't think of anymore at the minute, but I'll get back to you. 

Sam.


----------



## Kilna (May 9, 2008)

Thankyou for the reccomendations so far.

Well, a finished reading that Broken Angels book and it's one of the best ave read so far.


----------



## SaintPeteSam (May 12, 2008)

In addition to those already mentioned:

Robert Crais write a series featuring Elvis Cole. Not quite hard-boiled, but with elements of _noir_. He has also written a few other books featuring spin-off characters from the Elvis Cole books and at least one stand-alone (_The Two Minute Rule_).

For classic _noir_, try Ross MacDonald's Lew Archer books.

Also, there's a podcast called "Behind the Black Mask: Mystery Authors Revealed" that has introduced me to dozens of mystery authors, primarily in the _noir _subgenre. Check it out. The authors they interview frequently mention their influences, which provides a reading list of recent authors as well as classics.


----------



## buyjupiter03 (May 12, 2008)

To jump on the noir bandwagon: Dashiell Hammett's The Thin Man, The Maltese Falcon, and Red Harvest. All different characters, but they're all very good.

For more modern, yet gritty authors: Sara Paretsky and Walter Mosley.


----------



## Welshman (May 14, 2008)

If you fancy a taste of what is popular in the UK look for anything by Ian Rankin or Colin Dexter.


----------



## Remedy (May 14, 2008)

SaintPeteSam said:


> Robert Crais write a series featuring Elvis Cole. Not quite hard-boiled, but with elements of _noir_. He has also written a few other books featuring spin-off characters from the Elvis Cole books and at least one stand-alone (_The Two Minute Rule_).


 
Ah, this is what I going to suggest. He's an excellent writer; I read mysteries very, very often, and his series is one of my favorite. He's written two stand-alones; The Two Minute Rule, as you mentioned, and Hostage. He's also been quoted as saying that he considers Demolition Angel and The Watchman as stand-alones too, even though they feature some of his Cole characters. 

If you like Patterson, you might like Patricia Cornwell. (In all honesty, I liked one of Patterson's books, then reread it and couldn't stand it, nor have I been able to like the rest of his books. I never liked Cornwell, but people who liked the first almost always like her, from what I've seen.)


----------



## Mr Abattoir (May 20, 2008)

If you want something pretty dark and humorous, go for John Connolly. His Charlie Parker series is fantastic.


----------



## moderan (Jun 11, 2008)

If you can find his work, William Marshall has some very good mysteries. A series called Yellowthread Street, set in Hong Kong, is particularly good. JanWillem van de Wettering also has some unusual and interesting mysteries set in Amsterdam. Both of those writers employ a good deal of sardonic humor and work well with character and dialogue.
A neglected American writer is Donald Westlake. He also has a lot of humor, usually black, in his tales. I would also recommend Jim Thompson if you like your fiction _noir_. A good portion of his work has been made into films.
There's always Hammett and Chandler for classicists.


----------



## kerr511 (Jun 26, 2008)

I can appreciate the desire to read trash, I often pick up something easy and trashy, but I can not stand these modern detective, police procedure novels. If you want to read some good detective fiction read the Sherlock Holmes stories, theyre great. I also have to recommend Raymond Chandler, atmospheric and entertaining, love the hard boiled detective fiction.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd recommend the "Prey Series," by John Sandford.


----------



## Chase (Jun 29, 2008)

If you want an intriguing couple of books try Caleb Carr:  The Alienest and Angel of Darkness


----------



## Kilna (Jul 4, 2008)

Remedy said:


> (In all honesty, I liked one of Patterson's books, then reread it and couldn't stand it, nor have I been able to like the rest of his books. I never liked Cornwell, but people who liked the first almost always like her, from what I've seen.)


 
I don't know, I enjoy the stories he produces but I don't like the lack of description in his books. He always seems to just want to rush to the end as if he has a strict deadline.

Thankyou, ave noted all the authors and am going to search around for them.


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 4, 2008)

How has no one mentioned Raymond Chandler yet? He practically invented the noir genre. Might want to give him a peek, or Walter Mosley (his Easy Rawlins series is quite good), or Will Christopher Baer.


----------



## Mira (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah, I hate James Patterson! I find his language to be really off somehow. Personally, I like Tami Hoag (all the ones I've read have been good so far), for an easy summer read. I'm also a little wrapped up into Jodi Picoult at the moment (even though she doesn't really write detective books, but I mean, most of her books have an element of crime).


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 4, 2008)

Why, Watson, do you see this?

Yes Holmes, yes I do.

Ah, Watson, give them my card.

Indeed, Mister Holmes.


----------



## eggo (Jul 5, 2008)

John  MacDonald's "Travis McGee" series are classics

I'm always liked Robert Parker's early Spenser stuff.


----------

